# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΟΠΤΡΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑ??

## GSR600

Καλησπερα,θα ηθελα να καταθεσω μια απορια.Εψαξα και δεν βρηκα κατι αντιστοιχο.Ειναι εφικτο με την χρηση παραβολικων κατοπτρον να επιταχυνουμε την θερμανση του νερου στον ηλιακο μας θερμοσιφωνα?Δηλαδη να χρησιμοποιησουμε ενα κατοπτρο FRESNER που να εστιαζει στον ηλιακο μας θερμοσιφωνα ή ενναλακτικα και κατω απο της σωληνες και να θερμαινει το νερο?Ειχε καποιος καποια παρομοια ιδεα? :Huh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGATj...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=723b5y3gtsg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pzpe...layer_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGtA8...feature=relmfu
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170712624208...84.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOLAR-ADHESI...item27ba420923

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δε νομίζω να κερδίσεις τίποτα.

----------


## mihalas2

θα ειναι ειναι πολυ εξυπνο, εαν καταφερεις να βρεις την λυση, για την κατασταση πιθανοτητας  βρασμου του νερου ,(το οποιο θα σου δημιουργησει προβλημα στο ασφαλιστικο),
οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν υπαρχει  θερμοστατης για να ελενξεις την θερμοκρασια.

----------


## GSR600

Σιγουρα το βρασιμο του νερου ισως ειναι προβλημα αλλα ισως μπορει να βρεθει καποια λυση γιαυτο.Απο οτι παρατηρησα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η εστιαση.Εχει ανοιξει κανεις ποτε τα ηλιακα στοιχεια?Γενικα μπορει να αποσυναρμολογηθει το κοματι με τα στοιχεια?Σκεφτικα να μπει μεσα κατω απο τις σωληνωσεις σαν μισοφεγγαρο.π.χ να κοψεις μια πλαστικη σωληνα στην μεση και να την επενδυσεις με barabolic mirror αυτοκολλητο.Μπορει να λεω βλακειες αλλα σιγουρα θα το τσεκαρω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σε όλους .... Γιώργο έχουμε και τα βάσανα μας με την κρίση την οικονομική .... μην μας φορτώνεις και επιπλέον βάσανα.!!

1) Σωστά το είπες ότι παίζει ρόλο η εστίαση 
2) Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα πάνω στον ήδη υπάρχων ηλιακό που έχεις για "γρήγορη αύξηση" της απόδοσης (θα το καταστρέψεις).

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις (για τις συννεφιασμένες μέρες) με το υπάρχον ηλιακό σου . είναι π.χ αν έχεις 160 λίτρα μπόιλερ να ... τοποθετήσεις ένα μικρότερο δίπλα σε αυτό π.χ ένα 100 ή 80 λίτρα . Με τα αντίστοιχα σχετικά ρακόρ διασταύρωσης. Για να κλείσεις στην περίοδο του (καλοκαιριού) τον 160 λίτρων μπόιλερ. και να ανοίξεις μόνο το μικρό μπόιλερ. Το καλοκαίρι αν θες τα ανοίγεις και τα δυο!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σίγουρα το βράσιμο του νερού ίσως είναι πρόβλημα ...




(από http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_thermal_energy)

Αν εννοείτε την παραπάνω λύση, από το σωλήνα στη μέση των κατόπτρων περνά συνθετικό λάδι που έχει υψηλό σημείο βρασμού. Τα ηλιακά θερμοσίφωνα που χρησιμοποιούμαι είναι διπλού κυκλώματος. Φαντάζομαι αν αντικατασταθεί το κλειστό κύκλωμα θέρμανσης με ένα σαν το παραπάνω με tracker θα έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση. Πάλι πρέπει να μετράς το τελικό αποτέλεσμα στο νερό μη τυχόν υπερθερμανθεί.

G

----------


## panayiotis1

Το προβλημα δεν ειναι να συγκεντρωσεις την ενεργεια ή να την "κλεψεις" απο μια πηγή. Το θέμα είναι που θα την αποθηκεύσεις. Και λεω ακόμα μια φορα ότι ειναι πιο ακριβο το οποιοδηποτε στοιχειο αποθηκευσης ενεργειας (π.χ. μπαταριες για ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια ή μεγαλα boilers για θερμικη ενεργεια) από το σύστημα που μπορει να εκμεταλευτει μια , κατα τα αλλα, φτήνη πηγή ενεργειας (π.χ. φωτοβολταικα για παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας ή κατοπτρα για παραγωγη θερμικής ενεργειας αντιστοιχα).

Συνεπως, αφου εσυ βρισκεις τροπο να παραξεις μεσω του ηλιου και σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια  θερμικο μεσο (νερο π.χ.), ο προβληματισμος σου πρεπει να περιοριζεται πλεον στο που θα βαλεις αυτο το μεσο που περιεχει τοση ενεργεια ? Θα χρειαστεις μεγαλες "αποθηκες" (boiler). Αν εσενα σε φτανουν 100 ή 200 λιτρα για τη δουλεια που τα θελεις, γιατι δεν μενεις στη λυση ενος απλου ηλιακου θερμοσιφωνα?

----------


## MacGyver

Οι τυπικοί θερμοσίφωνες λειτουργούν εντελώς διαφορετικά, με το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. 
Πρακτικό πάντρεμα παραβολικού κατόπτρου και κλασικού συλλέκτη δεν νομίζω να είναι κατασκευαστικά εφικτό η έστω εύκολο.
Χρήση καθρέπτη η φακού γίνεται και στην ουσία είναι τεχνητή αύξηση της επιφάνειας, όπως και αντικατάσταση των κλασικών συλλεκτών με παραβολικό συλλέκτη όπως στα παραδείγματα.
Για τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες: δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι, 100C σε ένα κύλινδρο διαμέτρου λίγων εκατοστών, σαν ενέργεια δεν σημαίνουν και πολλά, αφού αναλογικά είναι σαν να ρίχνεις μια κουταλιά καυτό νερό μέσα σε μία κατσαρόλα κρύο νερό.
Παρόλα αυτά αν υπάρξουν τάσεις για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα άν γίνεται γρήγορη εναλλαγή με  χρήση π.χ κυκλοφορητή η και με χρήση λαδιού υψηλότερου σημείου βρασμού στο κλειστό κύκλωμα.
Όσο για την απόδοση σε σχέση με τα κλασικά (kw/m2), και φυσικά κόστος/kw θα ενδιέφερε να το γνωρίζουμε.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι ποιο απλό κατασκευαστικά, αλλά και ποιο φτηνό από ότι έχουμε τώρα.

----------


## Manthosvf

αυτο ειναι το μονο ευκολο βαζει ενα θερμοστατη και οταν φτασει σε μια ορισμενη θερμοκρασια ταν κανει μια μεταβολη το κατοπτρο..το προβλημα νομιζω πως αν συμφερη απο το αγορασει ενα ηλιακο θερμοσθφονα  :Smile:  



> θα ειναι ειναι πολυ εξυπνο, εαν καταφερεις να βρεις την λυση, για την κατασταση πιθανοτητας  βρασμου του νερου ,(το οποιο θα σου δημιουργησει προβλημα στο ασφαλιστικο),
> οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν υπαρχει  θερμοστατης για να ελενξεις την θερμοκρασια.

----------


## GSR600

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας,απο οτι βλεπω αυτο που ηθελα δηλαδη καπως οικονομικα να αυξησω την αποδοση του ηλιακου τις συνεφιασμενες μερες λογω μεγαλυτερης συγκεντρωσης δεν ειναι και πολυ εφικτο ιδιως απο θεμα κοστους.Μιχαλη αυτο που αναφερες με συνδυασμο 2 μποιλερ δεν το πολυκαταλαβα τι εννουσες?Τι κερδιζεις με αυτο?
Επισης ενα αλλο προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι ο ηλιακος δεν μου κραταει το ζεστο νερο καθολου.Δηλαδη ακομα και τωρα που δεν εχει πιασει για τα καλα ο χειμωνας το νερο κραταει ελαχιστες ωρες.Σκεφτηκα να κανω μονωση εξωτερικα στο μποιλερ με υαλοβαμβακα με επικαλυψη αλουμινιου,θα κερδισω τιποτα ή τσαμπα ο κοπος?
ευχαριστω

----------


## spyropap

Για να πετύχει η μόνωση πρέπει να είναι ανθεκτική στις καιρικές συνθήκες.
Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνεις είναι συντήρηση δηλαδή να ανέβεις επάνω στο δοχείο να ξεβιδώσεις την τάπα και να συμπληρώσεις με απιονισμένο νερό ή αντιψυκτικό όπως και στο ψυγείο του αυτοκινήτου.
Πιθανόν να θέλει συμπλήρωμα και να είναι αυτό αιτία για μικρή απόδοση θέρμανσης.

----------


## GSR600

Σπυρο συντηρηση του εχω κανει πριν λιγους μηνες,συμπληρωμα αντιψυκτικου και αντικατασταση του μαγνησιου.Ρωταω εαν ειναι εφικτη μια τετοια μονωση και αν θα κανει δουλεια,ισως το εχει κανει καποιος ηδη γιαυτο ρωταω.Σιγουρα θα χρειαστει η μονωση να αντεχει στις καιρικες συνθηκες.Δεν εχω ιδεα απο μονωτικα υλικα γιαυτο ρωταω αν γνωριζει κανεις καποιο καλυτερο υλικο ή ποιο υλικο ειναι καταλληλοτερο να χρησιμοποιησω.
π.χ:
http://www.isoren.gr/index.php?main_...products_id=73
http://www.isoren.gr/index.php?main_...products_id=93
http://www.isoren.gr/index.php?main_...roducts_id=107
http://www.isoren.gr/index.php?main_...roducts_id=126

----------


## -nikos-

ο υαλοβαμβακας με το ασημι περιτυλιγμα αν τυλιχθει δυο φωρες ειναι καλυτερα απο μια
και 3 φωρες ειναι καλυτερα απο 2.

----------


## GSR600

Νικο απο οτι νομιζω παραγονται σε διαφορα μεγεθη και παχος που φτανει και 6 εκατοστα.Οποτε οσο ποιο παχυ τοσο καλυτερο πιστευω.Απλα υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη υλικων για διαφορες εφαρμογες και δεν γνωριζω ποιο απο ολα ειναι καταλληλο.

----------


## stom

Πως καταληξες στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι θεμα μονωσης? Οι περισσοτεροι ηλιακοι ειναι καλα μονωμενοι απο την κατασκευη τους.
Κανε μια περιγραφη τι εχεις ακριβως, ποσα λιτρα τραβας την ημερα , βαλε και καμμια φωτο, και βλεπουμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Γιώργο. Με το "μικρότερο" μπόιλερ που ανέφερα παραπάνω εννοούσα ότι λογικά αντί από π.χ. 160λίτρα που έχεις ας πούμε. 
Αν μειώσεις τα λίτρα σε 80 λίτρα (δηλαδή στο μισό 50%) π.χ. με άλλο μικρότερο μπόιλερ ... λογικά θα αυξηθεί και η ταχύτητα θέρμανσης του νερού με τους ίδιους καθρέφτες .  

Αλλά για να μην πετάξεις και το άλλο μπόιλερ που είναι 160 λίτρα 

Θα συνδέσεις και τα δύο μπόιλερ και το 160 και το 80 λίτρων σε παράλληλη σύνδεση . με σωλήνες και ρακόρ. Όταν έρχεται χειμώνας και αφού είναι συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα ... κλείσε εντελώς το 160 αρι μπόιλερ. και άσε τον καθρέφτη να στέλνει το ζεστό μόνο στο 80 αρι μπόιλερ ( που μόνο αυτό θα έχεις ανοικτό τον χειμώνα).

Το καλοκαίρι (δεν χάνεις και τίποτα) ανοίγεις και τα 2 μπόιλερ. Αν και θα είναι στο σύνολο 160 λίτρα + 80 = 240 λίτρα . Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα και πάλι . με τις καυτές μέρες του καλοκαιριού. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τώρα

Σημείωση : οι μονώσεις που λες ότι σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα .... γιατί θα έχεις έτσι κι αλλιώς απώλειες από τον καθρέφτη του πάνελ.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Εγω σαν νεος εδω περα θελω να κανω μια αλλη ερωτηση με τη σειρα μου.

Υλικο για να φτιαξεις το μισοφεγγαρο που εδειξες πριν δλδ. (ηλιακο αυτοκολητο καθρεπτη ) αν οχι ετοιμο το οποιο δεν αξιζει.
Βρηκα μονο στο εξωτερικο με εξοδα αποστολης πολυ μεγαλυτερα απο οσο το προιον.

Υπαρχει καποιος εντος ελλαδος που να εχει αφτο το προιον με 95 + αντανακλαστικοτητα?

Με εκτιμηση...

----------


## mihalas2

μονο σε inox γυαλισμενη λαμαρινα πολυ κατω του χιλιοστου
 (που υπαρχει στο εμποριο)
θα βρεις κατι το οποιο θα σου κανει δουλεια.

μια ιδεα ειπα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας ... είχα αγοράσει αυτό .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ilKaAN-ECs

Κάποια στιγμή επειδή ένας γείτονας μου του άρεσε πολύ ... επιχειρήσαμε να το κάνουμε πιστό αντίγραφο .... και τα καταφέραμε.

Σημειώνω ότι αυτές οι ανοξείδωτες (φέτες λάμες) που φαίνονται στο βίντεο (Μοιάζουν με τα Inox που αναφέρετε ... αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο είναι από αλουμίνιο 1mm παχος και το εμπρός μέρος του το έχουν "επιχρυσώσει" για τέλεια αντανάκλαση,

Το δικό μας αντίγραφο το κάναμε αλλά με τις απλές ανοξείδωτες λαμαρίνες του εμπορίου και πέτυχε. το συνηστώ ανεπιφύλακτα το μόνο ποιο (ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ) από όλα είναι το πως ακριβώς και πόσο θα λυγίσεις αυτές τις λαμαρίνες και σε τι βάθος . Αφού εμείς χρειάστηκε να κάνουμε πρώτα ένα ξύλινο καλούπι για να σιγουρέψουμε "το πιστό αντίγραφο" και ότι θα "πέφτουν" όλες οι ακτίνες του ήλιου στο "κεντρικό" σημείο που θέλουμε .

----------


## Panoss

Μιχάλη πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Δεν θα μπορούσε κάτι τέτοιο να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για θέρμανση;
Όταν έχει συννεφιά, το 'χεις δοκιμάσει; Ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία; Πόσο;
Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιήσατε αλουμινόχαρτο; Δεν είναι αρκετά ανακλαστικό;
Επίσης έχω δει 'ελαστικό καθρέφτη', δηλαδή ένα υλικό σαν φύλλο Α4 από λάστιχο, που η επιφάνειά του είναι ανακλαστική και χρησιμοποιείται σαν καθρέφτης. Νομίζω σε μαγαζί τύπου πράκτικερ πρέπει να 'ταν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Παναγιώτη ..300 + βαθμούς μέτρησα σε τέτοια συσκευή (καλοκαίρι) που δείχνει το βίντεο .
Σε συννεφιά λογικό να πέσει αισθητά .. αλλά πάλι αποδίδει ας πούμε 80 - 100 βαθμούς
Το αλουμινόχαρτο που λες από "μόνο" του δεν κάνει για τον λόγο ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να σταθεροποιήσης με αυτό την (κοιλότητα του) . Εκτός και κάνεις το εξής απλούστατο (και το έχω δοκιμάσει) . 
Βρες ένα πεταμένο δορυφορικό πιάτο.Κατά προτίμηση όσο σε παίρνει μεγαλύτερο κοντά στο 1 μέτρο διάμετρο και πάρε (Ρολλό "χαρτί" καθρέφτης) εγώ το πήρα αν και δεν θυμάμαι καλά από το Telemarketing. Αλλά καμια φορά τα βρίσκεις σε διάφορα μαγαζιά Βιβλιοπωλεία? αν δεν βρεις ... ε δοκίμασε με απλό αλουμινόχαρτο κουζίνας αλλά βάλτο όσο μπορείς όμορφα χωρίς πολλά τσαλακώματα και κόλλησε τα επάνω στο πιάτο μέχρι να το καλύψεις όλο ας είναι και σε κομμάτια "μπαλώματα". Η πάρε αυτό που βρήκες στο Praktiker.
όταν το τελειώσεις βάλτο στον ήλιο για δοκιμή ... αλλά ανάμεσα στο πιάτο το δορυφορικό και στον ήλιο βάλε ένα οποιοδήποτε χαρτόνι και δες από κάτω από το χαρτόνι που εστιάζονται όλες οι ακτίνες του ήλιου ... εκεί θα έχεις και την μεγαλύτερη αύξηση θερμοκρασίας.
ΥΓ πάντως πιστεύω ότι έστω και το κάνεις υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ότι θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι ο ήλιος μετακινείται συνεχώς και θέλει επίσης και το πιάτο να το μετακινείς συνεχώς για να ζεστάνεις το σημείο που λες για το νερό. το ιδανικό είναι να το κάνεις όπως σου υπόδειξε σε φωτογραφία κάποιος παραπάνω "σωληνωτό" και κατά μήκος με σωλήνα νερού που περνάει από μέσα. καθώς αυτό το τελευταίο δεν χρειάζεται τόσο καλή εστίαση .

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Μιχαλα μηπως θα ηταν ευκολο να με κατατοπισεις που να απευθυνθω για αυτες τις λαμαρινες?
Επισης πανω στη λαμαρινα δε βαζεις τιποτα ετσι την αφηνεις και κανει δουλεια?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Κυριακιδη μια ερωτηση αυτο που ειπες πως αγορασες εκεινο το κατοπτρο μπορεις να μου πεις τι βαθμους απεδιδε σε πληρη συνεφεια?
Επισης μηπως γνωριζεις που μπορω να βρω αυτα τα αυτοκολητα ρολλα καθρεπτη με 95 % αντανακλαση?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## mihalas2

> Μιχαλα μηπως θα ηταν ευκολο να με κατατοπισεις που να απευθυνθω για αυτες τις λαμαρινες?
> Επισης πανω στη λαμαρινα δε βαζεις τιποτα ετσι την αφηνεις και κανει δουλεια?
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ



η λαμαρινα  inox  υπαρχει σε 2 ποιοτητες

304  (απλο μπορει να οξειδωσει κοντα σε θαλασσα)

316  (ειδικο για θαλασσα και διαφορα οξεα)

μετα υπαρχει σε 

ακατεργαστη

κατεργασια σατινε 

κατεργασια γυαλισμενη  (καθρεπτης)

αν θες την γυαλιζεις και εξτρα με δραπανο ,σαπουνι μπλε, και πανοβουρτσα.


στον πειραια υπαρχει στην  τεχνομεταλ ,γιοξας    κλπ μεγαλα μαγαζια!

μιχαλης

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ μιχαλη για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες σου.
Βλεπω οτι σου αρεσει το ψαρεμα απο την φωτογραφια σου εγο εχω τρελα με το ψαροντουφεκο αλλα μολις ερθει το καλοκαιρι θα κανω την πρωτη μου αποπειρα,
 γιατι λιγο μεγαλος ειδα την χαρη που κρυβει αλλα και με εκφραζει σαν ανθρωπο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την Λαμαρίνα την πήρα από κατάστημα σιδηρικών και το είχε σε κουλούρα . Ναι πάνω στην λαμαρίνα δεν βάζεις τίποτα ... μόνο να φροντίζεις να είναι καθαρή.



> Μιχαλα μηπως θα ηταν ευκολο να με κατατοπισεις που να απευθυνθω για αυτες τις λαμαρινες?
> Επισης πανω στη λαμαρινα δε βαζεις τιποτα ετσι την αφηνεις και κανει δουλεια?
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κυριακιδη μια ερωτηση αυτο που ειπες πως αγορασες εκεινο το κατοπτρο μπορεις να μου πεις τι βαθμους απεδιδε σε πληρη συνεφεια?
> Επισης μηπως γνωριζεις που μπορω να βρω αυτα τα αυτοκολητα ρολλα καθρεπτη με 95 % αντανακλαση?
> 
> Ευχαριστω



 Ααααα δύσκολος είσαι θέλεις και σε πλήρη συννεφιά? Μήπως θέλεις και νύχτα με ελαφρό μισοφέγγαρο? . Εκεί ξέχνα το ...μην περιμένεις και πολλά.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Χαχα οκ μια ερωτηση εκανα επειδη ειδα πως μια ζελατινα που αγοραζεις στο εξωτερικο λεει 95% αντανακλαση ειμαι νεος επι του θεματος και δεν εχω πολλες γνωσεις πανο στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## mihalas2

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ μιχαλη για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες σου.
> Βλεπω οτι σου αρεσει το ψαρεμα απο την φωτογραφια σου εγο εχω τρελα με το ψαροντουφεκο αλλα μολις ερθει το καλοκαιρι θα κανω την πρωτη μου αποπειρα,
>  γιατι λιγο μεγαλος ειδα την χαρη που κρυβει αλλα και με εκφραζει σαν ανθρωπο.



((((((οτιδηποτε  σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα, συνεχισε το με παθος))))))

                           μιχαλης

----------

